

Twitter Location Based Marketing - sparaker
http://bumpin.com/?ref=hn&t=1

======
davidgg
"By using this service, you agree to our Terms and Conditions" I click there
and the link leads to nothing...

------
bilalasif_js
I just set up my first campaign. This is working good and I can see people
following back!

